# 6/24 Creation Genesis Commentary



## JML (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking for a good, reformed Genesis commentary that takes the literal view of Creation as 6, 24 hour days. What are some commentaries you would suggest that meet this criteria? Preferably, I would like recommendations of commentaries that are still in print as I would like to purchase one.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 14, 2013)

Currid has a commentary out for Genesis that has 6/24 days. He has a commentary for every Torah book I believe, Lane recommends them. They are in two volumes: Genesis Volume 1 and Volume 2

Also: Paradise to Prison


----------



## JP Wallace (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes Currid's stuff is really good.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 14, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> I am looking for a good, reformed Genesis commentary that takes the literal view of Creation as 6, 24 hour days. What are some commentaries you would suggest that meet this criteria? Preferably, I would like recommendations of commentaries that are still in print as I would like to purchase one.



I'm not sure it's Reformed, but Dr. Henry Morris' commentary on Genesis is very good.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 15, 2013)

I recommend Reformed Free Publishing Association &mdash; Genesis, Studies in the Book of 

These publishers are affiliated with the Protestant Reformed Church. This volume does not overemphasize any of their distinctives. It is non-technical, and it always seemed to have a helpful insight or two.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 15, 2013)

Not the most 'academic' commentary series, but very good nonetheless:

Amazon.com: The Book of Origins: Genesis Simply Explained (Welwyn Commentary Series) (9780852344842): Philip H. Eveson: Books


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have found in my preaching through Genesis that Studies in the Book of Genesis: Robert C. Harbach: 9780916206697: Amazon.com: Books this book is quite exhaustive and not too technical, but still clear.


----------



## Nate (Mar 15, 2013)

Attached is a paper I wrote a while back summarizing historical commentaries which take the 6/24 view. References all link to books which are free online. They include commentaries from: Basil, Ambrose, Augustine, Luther, and Calvin.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 15, 2013)

I was reading through Richard Belcher's commentary on Genesis (Focus on the Bible Series) this morning; he walks through the various different "non-literal" approaches to Genesis as well as views which are non-traditional "literal" views (e.g., Gap Theory), shows the various problems with them, and winds up landing on a traditional 24/6 view.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/genesis-the-beginning-of-gods-plan-of-salvation/


----------

